
‘I can’t see how my ads work if I can’t target people’: Confession of a marketer - ilamont
https://digiday.com/uk/cant-see-ads-work-cant-target-people-confessions-marketer/
======
quirkafleeg3
I've no sympathy for someone who makes money off peoples personal data

